# help an old guy ?



## flangrod (Apr 5, 2012)

ok first post and im old so gimme a break  what is the simplest way to put a stable rom on my rooted droix x? i sid not do the .621 update. any help is greatly appreciated. my techie skills are limited, but hey, im trying!


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

flangrod said:


> ok first post and im old so gimme a break  what is the simplest way to put a stable rom on my rooted droix x? i sid not do the .621 update. any help is greatly appreciated. my techie skills are limited, but hey, im trying!


ok you need Droid 2 bootstrap and cwm you can find them booth in the market, then download the ROM that you want and go to recovery and flash the rom.


----------



## flangrod (Apr 5, 2012)

hey thank you ! i installed droid 2 bootstrap....now, can you pls suggest a stable reliable rom, and where can i downloqd it?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe try apex, liberty or vortex. They are simple and would probably be best for you. They are in the development forum. I would stay away from miui, cm7, etc right now. Once you get comfortable, try them, they are great.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dg4892 (Jun 12, 2011)

flangrod said:


> hey thank you ! i installed droid 2 bootstrap....now, can you pls suggest a stable reliable rom, and where can i downloqd it?


You can find tons of roms here on Rootzwiki in the Droid X development section.

If you want an AOSP (Android Open Source Project) experience definitely try out Liberty. 
If you want something that relates to an i*hone then check out MIUI DX. MIUI offers some pretty sweet themes and its a very user friendly interface.
(I would go with MIUI)

Make sure you read through the directions how to flash the roms before you attempt to flash them. Some require you to be on a certain update in order to flash.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

flangrod said:


> hey thank you ! i installed droid 2 bootstrap....now, can you pls suggest a stable reliable rom, and where can i downloqd it?


I'm using yack.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Liberty. Hands down. Next gummy. I am forty five and flash this and my bionic all of the time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## yentna (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm past retirement age, and have fun using different roms, of the 5 I have recently used as daily drivers, I would also recommended YACK.
Grey hair rules, don't let technology bully you, take small steps at a time and most every task is solveable. And most important, read and ask questions, someone here can and will explain how its done.

Terry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## serx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

remember to avoid D2 bootstrap if/once you go to a 2nd-init ROM such as CM7, Miui, CM9, YACK. at that point you'll want to get to CWR via ROM Manager or the ROM's power menu.


----------



## flangrod (Apr 5, 2012)

you folks are great , thanks so much for all the good feedback ! can i impose one more dumb question : what are the main benefirs/reasons to install a rom instead of sticking with the standard?


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

flangrod said:


> you folks are great , thanks so much for all the good feedback ! can i impose one more dumb question : what are the main benefirs/reasons to install a rom instead of sticking with the standard?


Customization, speed, no more bs apps you don't use.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> Customization, speed, no more bs apps you don't use.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You can do a lot of that by just rooting it but generally it will be easier to do on a custom rom and there will be more mods supported.

The biggest reason today anyways though is probably to run the newest version of android 4.0.x, though there are still plenty of folks running 2.3.x rom.


----------

